# Portal is FREE!!! Until may 24th



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

MAC AND PC USERS!!!

http://store.steampowered.com/freeportal/


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Like you won't be able to play it anymore? Like CoD or Tf2 for the weekend?

Oh, cool you get the game, forever. Cool.

Too bad I have the Orange Box already..


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes ,iv been fiending to play this game!!!


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey peck I think I've seen you in Tf2. Was your picture in Steam once the Chrome logo?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

heheh, ya I still have the chrome logo, but I dont have TF2 : )


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Where have I seen you then. L4D?

Anyway, Just added you.


----------

